# Rechnung über 300 Euro von callina...sbq4you



## dipi (16 März 2010)

Hallo, ich bekam vor jetzt eine Rechnung der Telekom, wo ein Posten "Verbindung über Verizon Deutschland" mit über 300 Euro ausgewiesen ist. Ich surfe über spq4you seit vielen Monaten. Die wechseln ihre Tariefe ja ständig, doch ich habe ein Program, was mich warnt, wenn dies passiert,sodaß ich immer zu dem günstigeren wechsle. Es ist ein call by call Tarif. Angeblich habe ich vom 04.01.2010 bis zum 25.02.2010 für über 300 Euro gesurft. 
Hat noch jemand von Euch so eine Rechnung erhalten??? Es hat immer alles geklappt mit der Abrechnung..waren meist 5 bis 10 Euro monatlich. Vor JAhren hab ich mal was ähnliches mit Faventia erlebt...da wurde ohne Ankündigung der Tarif gewechselt. Damals hab ich nicht weiter reagiert, weil es unrechtens war. Es kam kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und somit war die Sache damals erledigt.
Mich würde nun interessieren, ob ich der einzige bin, oder ob die jetzt wiedermal versuchen, auf diese Tour Geld zu "verdienen".
LG


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2010)

*AW: Rechnung über 300 Euro von callina...sbq4you*

bekannte Nutzer von Gesetzeslücken (oder sind das etwa absichtliche Lücken?)

http://www.teltarif.de/sbq4you-i-b-c-shot-gold/news/35816.html

Das Thema gibt es schon seit Jahren, seit vielen Jahren - aber so etwas gehört in Deutschland dazu. Deutschland ist längst international bekannt als abzockerfreundlich. Das wird halt auch ausgenützt. Frage mal Deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten, warum das so ist


abgeordnetenwatch.de: Das virtuelle Whlergedchtnis

*Es muß sich endlich herum sprechen, dass diese Centfuchserei bei den Zugängen nichts bringt. Da wirst Du betrogen nach Strich und Faden, zum wohle einer mafiösen Industrie.*



dipi schrieb:


> doch ich habe *ein Program, was mich warnt*, wenn dies passiert,sodaß ich immer zu dem günstigeren wechsle.


 Least Cost Router helfen gegen solche Abzocke wie Knaus-Ogino gegen Schwangerschaft. Bei beiden ist nicht die Frage, *ob* es schief geht, sondern nur die Frage, *wann*.


----------



## Telekomika (17 März 2010)

*AW: Rechnung über 300 Euro von callina...sbq4you*



dipi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bekam vor jetzt eine Rechnung der Telekom, wo ein Posten "Verbindung über Verizon Deutschland" mit über 300 Euro ausgewiesen ist. Ich surfe über spq4you seit vielen Monaten. Die wechseln ihre Tariefe ja ständig, doch ich habe ein Program, was mich warnt, wenn dies passiert,sodaß ich immer zu dem günstigeren wechsle. Es ist ein call by call Tarif. Angeblich habe ich vom 04.01.2010 bis zum 25.02.2010 für über 300 Euro gesurft.
> Hat noch jemand von Euch so eine Rechnung erhalten??? Es hat immer alles geklappt mit der Abrechnung..waren meist 5 bis 10 Euro monatlich. Vor JAhren hab ich mal was ähnliches mit Faventia erlebt...da wurde ohne Ankündigung der Tarif gewechselt. Damals hab ich nicht weiter reagiert, weil es unrechtens war. Es kam kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid und somit war die Sache damals erledigt.
> Mich würde nun interessieren, ob ich der einzige bin, oder ob die jetzt wiedermal versuchen, auf diese Tour Geld zu "verdienen".
> LG



Nein bist nicht der Einzige. 
Habe heute ebenfalls Tel. Rechnung erhalten. Bei mir sind`s fast 100 Euro aufgrund  4 Tage call-by-call über sbq4you.de - Internet by Call Tarife ohne Anmeldung, Grundgebühr oder Mindestumsatz

Habe dieses Thema hier jetzt erst gesehen, hab soeben in einem anderen Thread zu genau diesem Thema einen Beitrag geschrieben: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...all24-nexnet-avivo-verizon-aendern-tarif.html




dipi schrieb:


> Es ist ein call by call Tarif. Angeblich habe ich vom 04.01.2010 bis  zum 25.02.2010 für über 300 Euro gesurft.


Würde mich interessieren um was für einen Tarif es sich denn handelt der die Kosten verursacht hat (sofern man das überhaupt nachvollziehen kann)? 

Bei mir war es der "I-B-C Star". 
Da das aber bei nur eine sehr vorübergehende Sache war (DSL-Provider Wechsel), habe ich keinen Least-Cost-router benutzt sondern manuell eingewählt u. regelmäßig auf der sbq4you.de nachgesehen. Ich könnte schwören das ich dort keine Tarifänderung gesehen habe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2010)

*AW: Rechnung über 300 Euro von callina...sbq4you*

htel.de
1xnet.de

M*H*, GF First Internet Invest Limited
falls es interessiert

man bietet sogar einen LCR an, heißt Colorsurfer und gibt es auch bei heise 

add "colorsurfer" to "don't touch list"
done


----------



## Teleton (17 März 2010)

*AW: Rechnung über 300 Euro von callina...sbq4you*

Spannende Frage: Wie werden Tarife beim CbC Vertragsinhalt?

Hier gibts was zu dem Thema:
Urteil Az. 87 C 554/09 des AG Meldorf - openJur


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung über 300 Euro von callina...sbq4you*

man sollte die Lastschrift wieder zurück gehen lassen!
01019 wird dann anmahnen lassen, bzw. Inkasso versuchen, aber das kann man auch ignorieren!
In meinem Fall hat man dann einen Mahnbescheid über ca. 500 Euro geschickt dem ich dann widerspochen habe.
Es folgte eine Klage die der Richter wegen der sittenwidrig hohen Gebührenerhöhung zurückwies!

Also: nicht von den Abzockern ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und das Geld wider zurückbuchen lassen!

gucks du:

Pressemitteilung




> Gericht zeigt Abzocker Telefongesellschaft die rote Karte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2010)

*AW: Rechnung über 300 Euro von callina...sbq4you*

Nett und schön.

Ach ja...


> Der Fall:
> Der Beklagte wählte sich in dem Zeitraum vom 23.10.2008 bis 02.01.2009 über eine Einwahlvorwahl der Firma SBQ4YOU der First Internet Invest LTD ein. Das anfängliche Einwahl Entgelt in Höhe von 0,15 Cent Min. wurde ohne erkennbare Ankündigung am 04.11.2008 um das 100 fache auf 14,9 Cent Min. erhöht.
> 
> Der Beklagte ließ den über die Telekom eingezogenen Betrag zurückbuchen was diverse Mahnungen nach sich zog.* Interessanterweise erfolgten diese Mahnungen nicht etwa von dem Vertragspartner des Beklagten, nämlich des  Resellers SBQ4YOU der First Internet Invest LTD, sondern durch die Firma * 01019 Telefondienste GmbH, eine 100 Prozent Tochter der Freenet Cityline GmbH,  die wiederum eine 100 Prozent Tochter der *freenet AG* ist.


Hoppala...

(NextID ist ja auch freenet... Die haben da ein paar ganz besonders liebenswerte Töchter. Kein Wunder, bei dem Vater... und bei dem Umgang... Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch, gell, flodur? )

ach wie schade, Google vergisst doch
 - wenn auch nicht alles(_enthält insiderjokes_)


----------

